# Wraithguard in 5th Ed.



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I was browsing through my eldar codex, when I realised you can actually take wraithguard, so long as they are a full squad with a spiritseer. 

Now, I understand this is hardly applicable to 1000 pt and under battles, but I'd be interested to see how an army with these incredibly tough troops would fare as the sole troop choice, á la the Iyanden craftworld.

What tactics would be used? Would it even be feasible, since many games have more then 2 or three objectives? Would using them weaken your army by being a massive points sink? Is it worth taking just one unit as troops?

I don't know, but I could see some incredibly cheesy lists in the future. 

Anyway, what do you lot think about using WG as troops in general and what tactics have you used/could see yourself using?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I went against 6 of them in a combat patrol!! basically they killed everything bar 3 marines and they were killed by bansees. They are great allround units and are you saying they're troop choices?? 
tactics wise they will destroy anti infantry vehicles like the ball pred and maybe even crusaders as they ar great against vehicles.....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> I went against 6 of them in a combat patrol!! basically they killed everything bar 3 marines and they were killed by bansees. They are great allround units and are you saying they're troop choices??
> tactics wise they will destroy anti infantry vehicles like the ball pred and maybe even crusaders as they ar great against vehicles.....


They're only Troop choices when taken in a unit of 10 with a Warlock, thank goodness.

In response to the OP, I think they'd work best as Troops if only a single unit is taken. Even though they don't have very long ranged guns, it'd be extremely difficult to kick them off of an objective one they got on one. Combined with cheaper choices like Pathfinders I'm sure things would work out nicely.


----------



## Mensrea (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm guessing GW wrote the "Troop" rule into the codex to keep from screwing over the Iyanden armies that were already out there. It's one of my fav units but the cost even in a 1500 pt game is steep for 10 of them. Surely someone is still running a Iyanden craftword right? Anyone? Someone? *crickets*


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

It be really nasty if the spiritseer had conceal and a Farseer has joined in with Fortune. Let's see the enemy try and take down this bad boy unit. 

But yeah, one troop squad is good. But I've tested using two of them, and it didn't work too well. Too much points :no:.

Edit: *raises hand* I do


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

well to take 'em as troops we're looking at...ahem...381 points, ok yeah quite steep, but still, I've seen necron players take that c'tan (can't remember which one it is) for 360pts in a 1000pt army, so I'd consider them viable. Just.

For me the only forseable problem -aside form the points- is the lack of mobility. At 11 men, you can't fit 'em in a waveserpant, so unless you sort deployment out right then in the large battles you would be inevitably using them in, you're gonna have a relatively short ranged unit stranded as a massive points sink. 

But yeah, if they were fortunately concealed, I would not like to try and take them off an objective. Tank shock perhaps?


----------



## Regwon (Nov 22, 2007)

from what ive seen the following is pretty good

eldrad

(avatar possibly)

2 units of harlies

2 units of 10 wraith guard + warlock /w fortune or conceal

3 wraith lords with anti-tank guns

the idea is you screen the harlies behind the wraith guard (which can run now) until they get in shooting/combat range. they are almost impossible to kill because of fortune. they tarpit a unit while the harlies set to work on it with hit and run. wraith lords are there to shoot tanks and as some extra counter charge.

its a hard army to kill but is slow and doesnt have much range. it fairs well against traditional balanced armies (a mix of shooting and combat), is of against combat armies and is to slow to deal with dedicating shooting armies.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well yes on paper the list looks dominating ( I mean really, 20 guys with a hight T...... and can reroll saves[ well one of them can if they have Eldrad, BTW warlocks can't have Fortune ]... that's insane!) 

But in reality, the amount of points it costs would be huge! Too huge that they would be major targets. And in 5th ed if all the Wraithguard get killed, when then what now? There's no more scoring units. So you lose!


Not only that there isn't really anyway to stop horde armies. You don't have that many attacks on you ( and don;t say I'll depend on the Wraithlord..... seriously), You can't expect Wriathlords to get the job done with their 6 flamers in total. And don't even suggest to enter them in combat........ 

The list has good potential, but maybe drop a Wraithguard unit for 2 Dire Avenger Squads, so you can at least you can have your scoring units out there( and the horde killers too :wink


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

I think ten wraithguard is overkill
Put 5 in a wave serpent with a warlock that has conceal and you have a mobial anti tank anti heavy inventry squad that can jump right to obfectives on the last turn
5 wraithgurd and a warlock is over 20 pointsk:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm afraid That wouldn't work because they are only a Troops choice and able to capture objectives if they are a full squad of 10 with a Spirit Seer.


----------



## Lucus009 (Mar 19, 2008)

A squad is almost 400 points, you need at least two so there's around 800, with is almost 1/2 your army, in a 2000 point game. I've played a couple of games with them and just barely won one and tied the other. Its a very ify thing, if you could keep them out of gun fire and out of CC and in rang there pretty good, but you have to do all that to keep them alive. Their not having an invol. makes them vary vulnerably to AP1 and PW. I still don't fully understand how to use them though.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucus009 said:


> I still don't fully understand how to use them though.


 I'm still trying to figure that one myself. With 2 squads, you would have to be lucky NOT to get shot at and die. To me, if you want two squads. Get 2 Farseers w/ fortune and a spiritseer with conceal. That way they can live longer from shooting, or else you can risk taking those lascannon shots at the warlock with it's 4+ invun(while being fortuned,but I wouldn't do that) 

With the 5th ed run rules. I'd say it be easier just to move, run, move run and then shoot as soon as you get closer. They only have 1 shot each, although your opponent still gets an invunerable save ( yes no armour saves from the opponents ) it's still not that great when facing big squads (orks and that), playing Iyanden is a challange. But it can be done


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

My friend runs them up the table and keeps them in cover so when charged they strike at I10 and they get a cover save in shooting. It helps their survivabilty a lot..... Bar incindiary castellans..... They destroy cover huggers.....


----------

